# this just in just back from training and our first trail ride



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know I'm kind of late replying, but what is that thing on his head?? Some kind of hackamore?


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

it is a nylon side pull if you attach the reins on the sides or a bosel is you attach underneath i just do not have the reins hooked to it.. it kinda like have a halter and lead ropes is how my trainer explained it to me..It what she gave me to use when i got him home..at home i use a snaffle but this is what i brought for the day he likes it better.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Oh, ok. Never seen that before..Cool 

REALLY PRETTY HORSE!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats great you both did well. Sounds like he is going to be a fine trail horse. 
Its a real challenge getting them exposed to everything the world has in it, isn't it?:lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like you two had a great experience!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I used a hackamore like yours,me and my horse love it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick question - The second horse in your picture ... does that rider have the saddlebag UNDER the saddle?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> Quick question - The second horse in your picture ... does that rider have the saddlebag UNDER the saddle?


Oh my gosh, it sure looks to be that way!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It works, dosen't it?


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

In the picture yes the saddle bag is under the saddle but he was not all the way tacked up yet. that is not how he rode lol..He was looking for the ties to tie it to his saddle when i took the picture..


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful horse and I love your blanket too! Good luck with the rest of your trail rides!!


----------

